# Do all the doors in a Type B Unit need to be a min. of 32" clear?



## Ryan Schultz (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RLGA (Mar 20, 2020)

Clear width is required to be 31-3/4" per ANSI A117.1, Section 1004.5.2.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice visual posted. I found this online, please verify.

Type=B units
Doors and Doorways The provisions for doors and doorways are applicable only to doors that are part of the accessible route. Doors that are not part of the accessible route need not comply with ICC/ANSI A117.1 Section 404.
 • The primary entrance door to the unit, and all other doorways intended for user passage, shall comply with ICC/ANSI A117.1 Section 404. 
• Doorways shall have a clear opening width of 32 inches measured between the face of the door and stop, with the door open 90 degrees. • Openings, doors, and doorways more than 24 inches in depth shall provide a clear opening of 36 inches minimum. 
• There shall be no projections into the clear opening width lower than 34 inches above the floor. 
• Projections into the clear opening width between 34 and 80 inches above the floor shall not exceed 4 inches.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks @RLGA and @Pcinspector1 ,

Yes it appears all doors have to have this minimum width...


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 20, 2020)

Ryan Schultz said:


> Thanks @RLGA and @Pcinspector1 ,
> 
> Yes it appears all doors have to have this minimum width...


Also consider; if you can pass through it in both directions it must comply but if you can only reach into it like a shallow pantry or linen closet, it could be less.


----------

